# Расскажите о своей жизни после операции....



## yankalog13 (27 Апр 2016)

Уважаемые форумчане, пожалуйста, расскажите о своей жизни после операции.
Моему мч сделали операцию в феврале этого года.
Он потихоньку восстанавливается.
Состояние стабильное, хорошее.
Прошло уже пару месяцев.

Он гуляет, делает лфк.
Когда немного "перегуляет" шрам операционный как будто бы немного припухает.

Хотелось бы послушать советов людей с аналогичной операцией как дальше жить, что бы вы советовали, что не советовали? вернулись ли вы к полноценной жизни? работаете (особенно если работа сидячая?)
Спасибо.


----------

